# Meeting the Squatters - Gala Bingo Hall - Cambridge July 09



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2009)

First of all:
PLEASE DO NOT TURN THIS INTO A THREAD ARGUING ABOUT YOUR OPINION ON SQUATTERS!!! 

So, last week I read a story in the local paper about a group of “Squatters, Anarchists, and Social Misfits” that had moved into a bingo hall in the centre of Cambridge. (Original article here: http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/cn_news_cambridge/displayarticle.asp?id=433684) 

I knew the building well. 
It started life as an art-deco cinema, built in the late 1920’s playing all the latest moving pictures as well as playing recent sporting events (apparently Setanta didn’t exist then). In the late 70’s cinema’s changed, and moved into more modern, larger buildings. Incidentally the ‘newer’ cinema building a few hundred yards away has now been converted into the biggest pub in Europe. 

It was converted into a bingo hall, where it remained in use right up until May this year. 

Apologies for the heavy use of watermarks, the local media is desperate for some free pics inside to accompany their story! 

I was desperate to see inside, and I knew the only way was to befriend the squatters and hope they’d let me in to take some pics. With a deep breath I rang the doorbell. 

Once inside the doors were firmly locked behind me. Following a heavy-handed attempt from the Police earlier that day to evict them, I understood why. 






Their anti capitalist banners: 





The main hall:





“Scott” who you will recognise from the article emerged from a small hatch to greet me





Further up, into the original upper tiers:










My guides ask if I want to see the roof. 
“Is Mc Donald’s a bad thing?” I reply, in an attempt to be witty. 











Up on the roof a couple of the group sit casually reading and chatting, their feet dangling unconcerned at the six storey drop below. 





Interesting sounding book:





I lean over the edge cautiously to see a bus careering down Hobson Street. 
I only noticed afterwards the leg in the top right of the frame. 





Straight down:





Christs College





Cambridge Roofscape:





Back inside I catch a sneaky self-portrait:





Couple of details:










Ironic: 





After I while I thank my hosts for letting me photograph their home, and with the promise that I’ll bring them a CD of images the next day, I make my excuses and exit. 





Unfortunately, hours after my visit the Police successfully evicted the group on the grounds that the building wouldn’t be safe in the event of a fire (all of the exits were padlocked). Article here: 
http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/cn_news_home/displayarticle.asp?id=434402 


I hope you enjoyed my encounter with this friendly group as much as I did.


----------



## Gangeox (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like a great place, hope you clocked possible entry points for future use!


----------



## Concentration F (Jul 22, 2009)

Great pics, cheers for sharing. Good initiative to head down there when you read the story too. Might try that one myself in future!


----------



## lost (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like they've been respectful towards the place, fair play to them. Shame the police got them on the fire escapes...
Great pics and initiative!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, they were really doing it up. 
It's quite funny that in the interview there's someone hoovering in the background!


----------



## clebby (Jul 22, 2009)

Fantastic! Nice one, it's a stunning building.


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 22, 2009)

what a colourful place, its very welcoming and in good conditions.
great pics also


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheers vw chick! I think the interior designers are worse vandals than the squatters!


----------



## TK421 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ye Gods, that carpet in the main bit is a bit busy! Well done for having the balls to ask them to have a look round, given what they had been through you could imagine some hostility, shame they have been booted out, but what a great place!


----------



## strokesboy21 (Jul 23, 2009)

lol i think that carpet would look great in my living room hehe


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jul 23, 2009)

Fair play I was expecting to the see the place trashed and graffiti everywhere, at least they seem to be showing some respect to the place. 
I have heard of living on the edge, but they are taking it a bit litterally, that drops not funny. 
Well done for having the bottle to talk your way in.


----------



## sam (Jul 23, 2009)

nice pics there. i played bingo in that place about 15 years ago  and the carpet was pretty much the same. the only thing different is the walls used to be olive green and brown stained with tobacco.

i like the pic of all the rooftops. and i just read it's going to be flats! no doubt hugely expensive  but with no chance of any decent sleep on the weekend. 

sam


----------



## Mr Sam (Jul 23, 2009)

good stuff!!! they fairly pleasant people?? think they'd let some one squatt over for the night?


----------



## RichardB (Jul 23, 2009)

Not now they wouldn't, they've been evicted.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah they were really friendly, they'd let you stay. They wanted people to come in and 'hire' the space for free as a community centre. Same group had a similar sit in in a proposed tescos in Cambridge. They mentioned the Walls of the lobby were 'gala bingo blue'.


----------



## mr bg (Aug 11, 2009)

Like Sam, I've had a few games of bingo in there as well. My mates wife was the mangeress there for many years right up to the end.


----------



## skittles (Aug 15, 2009)

Love your pics but the water mark is a bit intrusive!

The watermark with the book is fine

Brave asking squatters for access was your equipment expensive?


----------

